# The Voice of the Church



## mvdm (Apr 11, 2013)

According to R.C. Sproul, "[w]hen the church is silent in the midst of a holocaust, she ceases to be a real church."

In our day, when the church's prophetic voice is muted or mocked as inappropriate "politics" or "culture war", this was a bracing reminder from Dr. Sproul:


The Voice of the Church by R.C. Sproul | Reformed Theology Articles at Ligonier.org


----------



## Zach (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks for sharing, Mark. Very good points by Dr. Sproul.


----------



## earl40 (Apr 11, 2013)

edit again


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 12, 2013)

"We are the barbarians within our own empire.” -- Russell Kirk


----------



## Mushroom (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Apr 12, 2013)

Good article. Thanks, Mark.


----------



## Gage Browning (Apr 13, 2013)




----------

